# How do you normally charge your boarders?



## Moretti (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you normally collect checks from boarders, or do you auto charge their credit cards? Have you seen a preference either way?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Moretti said:


> Do you normally collect checks from boarders, or do you auto charge their credit cards? Have you seen a preference either way?


I collect checks or cash. I would not want to auto charge anything.


----------



## Moretti (Feb 19, 2015)

Why would you not want to autocharge?

Isn't that more convenient for everyone, it's automatically taken care of for the boarder and it's automated for you. Or is there something I'm missing?


----------



## mrwithers (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd love to have automatic billing for boarding


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Moretti said:


> Why would you not want to autocharge?
> 
> Isn't that more convenient for everyone, it's automatically taken care of for the boarder and it's automated for you. Or is there something I'm missing?


I'm very conservative and would not want access to my boarder's account. As a boarder, I would NEVER agree to an auto charge, but I don't give anyone permission to tap my accounts.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

As a boarder, I don't like checks. Some people hold onto them for a few days and I'm constantly checking my account to see if it's cleared (I'm terrible at not touching money.) 

I got my BO's account information (routing number and account#) and deposit my board through a transfer from my bank. It only lets me deposit, not withdraw. It's quicker for her and easier for me. I just go in and hit transfer and it's usually in her account the next day.

I know a lot of horse people who get sporadic checks. Maybe their work in a restaurant or retail, or work for themselves. Automatic payments may not be the most effective for them. I think having the OPTION is great, but don't make it mandatory.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My boarder has an automatic check sent to me each month. I never have access to her account. Since it is automatic from her bank, even if it is a day late I know there is a problem.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Moretti said:


> Why would you not want to autocharge?
> 
> Isn't that more convenient for everyone, it's automatically taken care of for the boarder and it's automated for you. Or is there something I'm missing?


No, many people do not like to use autocharge. I would not want to for boarding... it's fairly simple to write a check. Of course, it all depends on what the BO and boarder are comfortable with.

All of the barns I've boarded at in the past take checks. I've never heard of anyone paying by credit card around here, though I suppose it may happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> My boarder has an automatic check sent to me each month. I never have access to her account. Since it is automatic from her bank, even if it is a day late I know there is a problem.


This I'd be fine with, I use the Bill Pay feature at my bank all the time. I just don't like automatic withdrawals made from my account and wouldn't allow that. And it goes 2 ways, I don't like the idea of 'reaching in to ' someone else's account.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I pay for board with a check each month--seems to work out fine.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

As a boarder, I really wish my barn would do direct checking withdrawal. I hate physically writing a check every month.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I pay board with a check. I would never have an automatic payment because, unfortunately, life gets rough sometimes. If a horse drops dead two days before your check goes out and you don't get to it in time and pay more..... I dunno, just seems to lead to more problems. 

Then again I like having a hard copy of checks, books, and (in doing the books for my barn) make sure every check is photocopied, recorded, and then deposited personally. Makes it a lot harder for anyone to cheat on a bill, or for an incident to occur.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Lots of people don't bother even buying cheques anymore. I pay board by post dated cheque and give my BO several at a time. She offers a paypal type payment option if you want to do it online, but there is an additional charge.

I'm normally fine with pre-authorized withdrawals from my account, but I don't think I'd risk it with a boarding stable, at least not with one I've just arrived at. I've heard way to many horror stories about boarding relations on here and in real life to want to risk it. If I had been at the barn for some time and felt I could trust the BO, I might set it up, but post-dated cheques works fine for me since I have them.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I only ever pay my board with cash. I hate writing checks and I don't want to transfer money to my BO account every month (I'm sure she would let me). I like paying cash, sometimes if I'm 20 short at the moment or something they let me slide  Everywhere I've ever boarded has always LOVED cash.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Be careful writing post dated checks, at least in the U.S. Although tellers will usually not take a check before the date, if they do, the bank is not liable for any grief it may cause you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

If they accept a post dated check, it is the same as charging it on an account.(even if the bill is not due) If the check bounces, it is not considered a bad check in most states, but an inability to pay a bill. With a bad check(not post dated) it is fraud and you can be fined or go to jail. If they take a post dated check, they must go to court to collect if it is bad. In my business, I take cash, money order or check. If you have a check bounce, you pay the amount, plus bank fees, plus $25. I will never take another one from you. If I take a post dated check, I have to take it to court.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've only ever paid my board by check. For a while I used my bank's autopay service, and they printed and mailed a check to the barn for me, but then I started feeding some nights and the amount would change each month depending on how many times I fed.

I like the idea of an autopay direct to the barn, but would only be comfortable doing it on a credit card and with an online portal where I could cancel it at any time (like Paypal or some other secure online payment system). Credit card fees are not negligible, though, so I'm really not surprised most barns don't accept them.


----------

